# Sexual R34...



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

As advertised on www.svaimports.com
(direct link http://www.purplematter.co.uk/sva/details.asp?ID=71 )
..anyone else seen this?....lovely, it doesnt get any better...Its alot of money but, wow. 
The Ultimate R34...

2002 model
1800 km
1200bhp @ 2.6 bar boost
HKS racing 2.8L high deck complete engine, 1 of only 2 in existance
HKS head system STEP Pro V lifter, HKS STEP Pro IN/EX 296deg
HKS STEP Pro valve springs
HKS STEP Pro V valve IN set
HKS STEP Pro V valve EX set
Valve step seal set
Fully machined and modified head system
HKS GT3540 twin turbo
HKS special racing wastegate
Custom stainless wastagate outlet pipe
HKS metal head gasket
HKS oil pump
ATI crank dumper pulley kit
HKS GT intercooler cooler twin entry type
HKS oil cooler kit
TOP SECRET GT intake plenum
NISMO engine mounts
AUTO SELECT oil sump
Custom titanium exhaust
720cc main injectors X 6 + 440cc extra injectors X 6
Twin injector adaptor
BOSCH external fuel pump X 2 + SARD intank fuel pump
Custom collector tank
EARL'S braided fuel line
HKS fuel rail
HKS fuel regulator
Aluminium triple layered radiator
BILLION swirl pod set
SAMCO radiator hoses
BILLION electric fan X 2
OHLINS adjustable suspensions
S&S ENGINEERING pillow ball front arms
AUTO SELECT suspension arm pillow ball kit
HKS triple plate clutch
NISMO diff mount
NISMO member bush
13 point roll cage
Seam welded shell
AUTO SELECT frame support bar
RECARO Pro Racer SP-G bucket seat (driver side)
RECARO SP-G (passenger side)
HKS F-con V-pro ver3.1
HKS ETC torque split controller
HKS A/F knock amp
HKS EVC Pro
HKS turbo timer
TOP SECRET front bunper
TOP SECRET front carbon under diffuser
NISMO GT carbon bonnet
TOP SECRET carbon GT wing
TOP SECRET limited edition 18inch rims (VOLK RACING LE37)
NISMO LED GT tail lights
Price: £74995

It could possibily be the best specd car to ever land in the UK.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

Yes Andy, that is one hell f a car!!!! i looked at it when it was about to be sold in japan, and i whish my pockets were deeep enough!!! whomever buys it will be one lucky man!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Remember seeing this before aswell.

Where's Cem gone,everyone make him get it!!!!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Has it been sva'd?


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Andy, what makes this car special?
Is it the engine, and what's special about 2.8? Is it better torque?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Those look like gold wheels on a blue car - is it a Scooby?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Blow Dog said:


> Andy, what makes this car special?
> Is it the engine, and what's special about 2.8? Is it better torque?


maybe....
1200bhp @ 2.6 bar boost
HKS racing 2.8L high deck complete engine, 1 of only 2 in existance

1200 bhp sounds a lot of power Cem. I am sure you are after something that will do a few more miles inbetween rebuilds


----------



## kirbz (Nov 13, 2003)

with there being no model report is it realistic that it could ever be used as a road car or pure trailored drag car?

very tasty


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome machine,, Though model report or not I wouldn't fancy stripping and rebuilding to standard for the ESVA, then back to its original spec after the test is done.. Might add a few quid to its already impressive price tag!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Shin can get a car ESVA'd.

You don't always have to strip a car down for an ESVA do you?
Can't you just buy a model report for it?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I've heard rumours that there is a model report for the R34 GTR, but it has to be 100% standard as from what I understand every part has to be in the model report, so if for example it has a HKS exhaust, there needs to be a model report for an R34GTR with a HKS exhaust, etc.

Alex B


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

lol thers more than two lmao

thers one on signal autos drag, the hks drag, that car, and...........

andys new dragger lol.

but yes the engines are very special


----------



## LSky (Feb 11, 2005)

I think your correct Alex, the car has to be standard. I'm not sure if theres a model report available, I've heard a report was under prepartion but not available just ye


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

There is a GTR that looks the same one advertised on autotrader by amplified performance at 48500£.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I can´t see that they´ve upgraded/changed the gearbox? Seems a bit strange considering the other mods done to the car... 

/P


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy.
I have been looking at this car for a week now but the lads in Japan are on holiday as you know.
I might bite the bullet and go for the ultimate weapon.


Mick


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Perra said:


> I can´t see that they´ve upgraded/changed the gearbox? Seems a bit strange considering the other mods done to the car...
> 
> /P


They must have. Can't see a standard box taking 1200hp unless they've limited boost in the lower gears.


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

That is one sweet car!

Are there any better pictures of it, wallpaper needed


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

i can only see one pic of it, anyone else see the others?


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

No just 1 small one, some one must have some decent pics of it...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*R34*

Cem, 

The engine and spec list - it would cost you more than the asking price for the engine and spec alone, let alone the Free R34 you get .

The car belongs to SVA Imports already, its not for sale in Japan anymore although its still over there waiting to come over.

There is a model report for GTR's and SVA Imports has it. Shin uses SVA Imports, he doesnt have it. The car needs to comply with the model report which is not a standard car spec.

Apparently it has a stock box in it as the guy used to use it for top speed stuff, not harsh drag etc although he must have changed boxes a few times as careful as he could have been.

You cant event buy HKS 3540 turbos anymore either.

Andy


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

She's an absolute beauty more...


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

God I'd chop off something to own that!

I wish there was a big picture of

http://www.japanmotors.co.uk/images/1200ps skyline gtr34 part2.jpg


----------



## Neil_H (Mar 30, 2004)

Not keen on the way it looks but what a monster spec...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Looks wise it reminds me a bit of Guy's old Bayside 34 GTR before he sold it to Tim.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice andy will have to keep eye out for it as drive past there every day

you thinking of it then ?? 

you should pop in for beer if you are going to sva


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

What a beautiful beautiful car... sigh.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

For £75k i'd expect something with more than a standard gearbox & brakes 

Its a *hell* of a lot of money compared to some of the cars that have come over.

Does look nice though!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

could it be previous owner just put standard brakes back on to sell it 
i would want big ap brakes or similar 

but is lovely car


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

-C- said:


> For £75k i'd expect something with more than a standard gearbox & brakes
> 
> Its a *hell* of a lot of money compared to some of the cars that have come over.
> 
> Does look nice though!


Hi Chris

I would rather have yours  

Keith


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Andy.
> I have been looking at this car for a week now but the lads in Japan are on holiday as you know.
> I might bite the bullet and go for the ultimate weapon.
> 
> ...


Mick-Please buy it,you know deep down that you really really want to buy it .

It'll keep the lemon company aswell


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, that really looks like an animal doesnt it???


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great spec. Clearly a lot of money was spent setting it up for VMax runs. But what is up with the standard brakes?  

Cya O!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Maybe the owner sold them off before putting the car up for sale and banged the standard items on. I wouldn't want to be pulling 330km/h+ runs and have to rely on those pathetic standard brakes!!


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

http://www.j-spec.com.au/clients/index.php


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Absolutely stunning car. 

Just came upon this whilst searching the board. 

Does anyone know what happened to this car? If it came to the UK?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

DCD said:


> Maybe the owner sold them off before putting the car up for sale and banged the standard items on. I wouldn't want to be pulling 330km/h+ runs and have to rely on those pathetic standard brakes!!


Opening the windows would be more effective.


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

The car no longer has standard Brakes. Has some monster TAROX 10 post iirc. Also a Beefier gearbox that they ran in their 1000bho Drag R33. To watch this car start up is breathtaking. I mean the bangs it produces hurts your chest. I believe this was also recently mapped my mr ito (spelling). This truly is an awesome car.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Is this not the SVAimports time attack car ? I could be wrong.

Sparks


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

yes it was


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I thought it was fooked.

Mick


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

Problem with the standard oil cooler/filter housing not located properly which messed the engine up a bit. It has now been rebuilt and is back in the car.


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I thought when it came over orig the turbos were knackered as oil pipe wasnt connected properly?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks a nice car, i assume was sourced by Global Auto JP, as the pictures look identical


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

isnt that the car that sva are using as their demo car with the pink graphics down the side? im pretty sure it is!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice looking car, but at that price I can think of many other models to choose from.OTT


----------

